# Sono triste



## Gas (27 Novembre 2019)

Ciao ragazzi,
scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.

Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
Ora veniamo ai fatti.

L'altro ieri ho ricevuto una telefonata, il numero non era anonimo ma non ce l'avevo in rubrica. Era una ragazza dalla voce abbastanza giovanile e mi ha detto di chiamarmi per conto di qualcun altro, in sostanza mi ha detto che avevano organizzato una sorpresa per me e che sarei dovuto andare il giorno X, all'hotel Y presso una località termale e che non mi poteva dire niente di più perché appunto era una sorpresa.
Come immaginerete la mia testa ha iniziato a fantasticare tantissimo, ho iniziato a chiedermi chi potesse essere che organizzava questa cosa per me, ho pensato alla donna dei miei sogno, ad altre spasimanti misteriose, ecc... In linea di massima ero molto entusiasta di questa cosa.
Ogni volta che ci pensavo, pensavo che c'erano solo due persone che non avrei voluto trovare: La mia ex e una pazza che ho conociuto un anno fa.

Ovviamente ho fatto ricerche sul numero che mi ha chiamato ma inizialmente non ho trovato nulla, poi con una ricerca più approfondita ho trovato un nome. Ho inziato a indagare su questo nominativo ma niente, non trovavo alcuna connessione a nessuno che conosco.
Poi oggi, dopo una nuova ricerca... BOOOM !!! Scopro che questa persona lavora nell'azienda della mia ex! 

Ecco, ora non ho dubbi e so che questa cosa è stata organizzata dalla mia ex, ovvero una delle poche cose che non volevo.

Arricchisco il quadro della situazione dicendovi che quando ci siamo lasciati io e la mia ex abbiamo concordato che la casa l'avrei tenuta io e le avrei pagato la parte per cui aveva contribuito, ma non abbiamo mai ufficializzato la cosa, non siamo mai andati dal notaio, ecc...
Lei ogni volta che era arrabbiata, faceva velati ricatti su questa cosa, dicendo che lei poteva non essere più d'accordo ecc...

Ora sono in una situazione davvero di m... 
Qualsiasi cosa faccia avrà delle conseguenze. Se dicessi alla mia ex che so che è lei e non voglio andare, ovviamente si infurierà e probabilmente cercherà di farmi del male. Se semplicemente scrivessi a quella persona che mi ha fatto l'invito dicendole che non voglio andare, mi chiederebbe perchè. Le potrei dire che penso che non sarei contento della sorpresa. Ma poi immagino che, dato che la mia ex vuole fare questa cosa, si paleserebbe ufficialmente e mi direbbe che era lei e punto a capo, dovrei dirle che non voglio con le relative conseguenze.

A tutto questo si aggiungono nuovi pensieri che mi sono venuti... Una voce mi dice "Ma tu cosa vuoi? Vuoi fare la vita da ragazzino, discoteche, flirtare con ragazzine con le quali poi non costruisci nulla? Solo tutta la vita? Mentre dall'altra parte la tua ex, con la quale avevi una famiglia, vuole provare a ricostruire".

Come se lei fosse la persona seria e nel giusto che vuole riunire la famiglia e io quello 'sbandato' che fa il ragazzino. Quello nel torto.
(Per la cronaca, io con i miei figlio sono un bravo papà, mi prendo tutte le mie responsabilità e li tengo esattamente al 50% con la mia ex)

Mi sento davvero triste. Grazie per avermi letto.


----------



## Butcher (27 Novembre 2019)

L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di andare da un terapeuta cognitivo-comportamentale. Sei in una fase di transizione della tua vita e sei in una situazione decisamente complessa. Un supporto ti darà certamente un aiuto maggiore di quanto possiamo fare noi qui sul forum o i tuoi amici.
Spenderai qualche soldo, certo, ma sicuramente per la tua serenità ne varrà la pena.
Fidati.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



Non devi essere triste. Hai due splendide figlie, e forse una donna che vuole riprovare a stare con te. Se sei un bravo papà, sei già una persona speciale.

Io non posso darti consigli, perché non ne sono in grado. Cerca soltanto di non farti sopraffare dalla negatività. Cerca di capire se le intenzioni sono buone, e se veramente ne vale la pena. Prenditi tutto il tempo che serve per riflettere, senza frenesie.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Novembre 2019)

Se ti ha tradito una volta prima o poi lo rifarà, stanne pur certo. Probabilmente si è ripresentata proprio perché stai frequentando altre donne, se tu fossi rimasto ad autocommiserarti e rimpiangerla non ti toccherebbe nemmeno con un bastone. Hai sbagliato a non ufficializzare l'accordo post-separazione, quello è sicuro, ma tornare da lei servirebbe solo a renderti la vita un inferno. Come insegna il Milan, le minestre riscaldate non hanno mai lo stesso sapore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



sembra un film...

non è detto che sia per forza la tua ex, non potrebbe essere una sua collega che per qualche motivo non si vuole palesare prima?
potrebbe essere la tua ex ma con varie intenzioni... tu la conosci meglio di chiunque altro ma in 4 anni si cambia tanto...

io andrei senza dubbio. non puoi perderti una cosa così, ne avresti sempre il rimpianto. 
e poi fai quello che ti senti, dipende anche dall'età che hai, non puoi andare in disco in eterno ma se ti piace così... 
lei quanti anni aveva quando ti ha tradito? negli anni si cambia e bisogna sempre saper perdonare se c'è pentimento e buone intenzioni. l'orgoglio va messo da parte.

però la cosa della casa è una follia la devi sistemare!


----------



## Heaven (27 Novembre 2019)

Se pensi che possa farti bene ascolta quello che vuole dirti la tua ex. Che hai da perdere, l’orgoglio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



che sia o no la tua ex io non mi presterei mai a un invito simile con annessi probabili giochetti..non fa proprio per me..
Poi ovviamente ognuno viva a modo suo


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



Non ho figli e non sono nemmeno sposato quindi sono l'ultima persona qua dentro in grado di poterti dare dei consigli del genere però lo faccio col cuore come se fossi un tuo amico.
Io ti consiglio quanto meno di presentarti a questo appuntamento e ascoltare quel che ha da dirti la tua ex in modo tale che tu in futuro non possa avere rimpianti.
Per il resto invece, e questo si che è un consiglio ponderato che ti do, cerca di costruirti un tuo microcosmo e di riorganizzarti l'esistenza.
Scegli bene come spendere la tua vita e a chi appoggiarti perchè se sbagli le tue scelte ti puoi ritrovare solo se di colpo chi ti 'sostiene' si scansa.
Ti devi volere bene e volersi bene vuol dire anche non concedersi a tutti, sia in senso di amici che di donne.
Dedicati alle tre S della vita : S di studio, S di sport ed S di sesso e sentimenti ma fallo volendoti bene.
Se non erro in passato hai raccontato una tua storia sentimentale molto complicata, ecco, scegli qualcosa di più stabile perchè forse hai un bisogno di stabilità.
Un abbraccio fraterno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...


Il mio consiglio,in base a quanto hai raccontato, è cercare di non farti rovinare e condizionare la vita dalla tua ex. Se è il discorso della casa a preoccuparti, definisci la faccenda una volta per tutte senza rimandare. Non puoi farti tenere in ostaggio, è uno stillicidio. La vita è tua, prenditi quelloche desideri o cerca di ottenerlo, altrimenti dopo avrai dei rimpianti per non averci manco provato.


----------



## joker07 (27 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



Riguardo l'appuntamento io direi di chiamare quel numero e chiedere maggiori info e se la persona che ti ha chiamato rifiuta di dartele gli dici chiaramente che non ci andrai. Se chiami e non risponde, manda un sms in cui ringrazi, ma che per andare, nonostante sia una sorpresa hai bisogno di sapere da chi, perchè potresti essere occupato quel giorno.
Tanto se è la tua ex e ci teneva a farti questa sorpresa, si farà viva di nuovo e capirà che sei una persona impegnata e non hai tempo per queste baggianate misteriose.
Parlando della tua ex...ti ha tradito...ti minaccia di non rispettare quanto pattuito per la casa solo perchè non scritto. 
Sei un po' in sua balia e ti tratta da pivello. Fa l'uomo e digli chiaramente che vuoi sistemare quella cosa, perchè ci tieni a rispettare quanto pattuito e non farlo per scritto ti genera ansia.
PS: se la persona con la testa sulle spalle fosse lei non avrebbe distrutto la sua famiglia per una scopata in più. Quindi non essere troppo crudele nei tuoi confronti, è lei che ha fatto il peggior torto possibile nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.



Ecco, io questa cosa non la capirò mai. Perché un uomo che lavora, che si prende cura delle sue figlie e non fa del male a nessuno sarebbe "poco serio, sbandato, uno che fa la vita sregolata, un ragazzino" e stupidaggini varie?

Il tuo dovere è prenderti cura delle tue figlie. Lo stai facendo. Bene, hai assolto tutti i tuoi doveri. Se preferisci andare per locali e discoteche piuttosto che stare con la tua ex sono esclusivamente affari tuoi, non devi renderne conto a nessuno.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra un film...
> 
> non è detto che sia per forza la tua ex, non potrebbe essere una sua collega che per qualche motivo non si vuole palesare prima?
> potrebbe essere la tua ex ma con varie intenzioni... tu la conosci meglio di chiunque altro ma in 4 anni si cambia tanto...
> ...



quoto.

Poi avrei una domanda per l' autore del post [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] , per capire, non per giudicare, più o meno quanti anni hai?
Io a 29 anni mi sento già troppo grande per le discoteche. Eh si che mi piacerebbe divertirmi e flirtare, secondo voi qualè l' età limite per frequentare i locali e le disco?


----------



## Igniorante (28 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



Mi accodo a chi prima di me ha sconsigliato di prendere parte ad un "appuntamento" nato ed organizzato in questo modo, anche perché se ho ben capito non è detto che Lei voglia per forza cercare un avvicinamento.
Potrebbe essere un tentativo di metterti all'angolo per affrontare un discorso che solitamente non vi trova d'accordo, tipo la casa ad esempio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ecco, io questa cosa non la capirò mai. Perché un uomo che lavora, che si prende cura delle sue figlie e non fa del male a nessuno sarebbe "poco serio, sbandato, uno che fa la vita sregolata, un ragazzino" e stupidaggini varie?
> 
> Il tuo dovere è prenderti cura delle tue figlie. Lo stai facendo. Bene, hai assolto tutti i tuoi doveri. Se preferisci andare per locali e discoteche piuttosto che stare con la tua ex sono esclusivamente affari tuoi, non devi renderne conto a nessuno.



Ma io credo nessuno si metta a giudicare cosa è giusto fare o no..per lo meno, io non me la sento..
Posso solo avanzare un mio consiglio spassionato, lo scopo della vita non dovrebbe essere "divertirsi" perché il divertimento è come il consumismo, un qualcosa di effimero e passeggero che alla fine lascia sempre insoddisfatti

Non sto dicendo che è sbagliato divertirsi, anzi..ma fare del divertimento (inteso come tutto quello che può essere mondanità/svago/lusso/ etc..) uno stile di vita quasi mai porta a nulla di buono per se stessi..

Ricercare la felicità invece è qualcosa di diverso che non può prescindere dalla serenità (e quella ognuno la trova in cose diverse)..

Il buon Gas qui anche tempo fa postò una sua relazione tormentata se non ricordo male..ecco, alla fine forse, F-O-R-S--E potrei consigliargli di cercare di guardare alla vita meno alla ricerca di emozioni del momento e più a se stesso come individuo, perché quando ricerchi troppo cose al di fuori è quasi sempre per colmare un vuoto interiore che non capisci o non accetti (si lo so, psicologia da 2 soldi...)


----------



## Route66 (28 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



Amico mio dall'alto delle mie tre convivenze e mezzo(quella attuale che abbiamo per ora deciso di mantenere parziale) posso dirti tranquillamente di non avere molti consigli da darti, troppo complicato e troppo personale il discorso affettivo con dei bambini di mezzo per metterci il becco.
Il solo consiglio da fratello maggiore che ti posso dare è quello di sistemare definitivamente dal punto di vista legale e burocratico la questione legata alla casa e soprattutto quello legato alla gestione figli per non dar luogo un domani a sanguinose "guerre dei roses" che potrebbero essere deleteri per te, per le tue finanze e soprattutto per i tuoi figli.
Un sincero in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Manue (28 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



Ciao Gas, 
prima di tutto, quanti anni hai?

È difficile dare consigli in una situazione così personale, quel che posso dirti e di domandare a te stesso che cosa vuoi, 
e non che cosa vuoi dalla vita, ma che cosa vuoi in questo momento.
La tua serenità è fondamentale per il tuo rapporto con i figli, che percepiscono ogni nostro stato d'animo.
Se quello che vuoi è continuare questa vita, da solo ed indipendente, fallo pure, 
viceversa se vorresti tornare a vivere con tua moglie e ricostruire il nucleo famigliare, fallo.

Fai quello che vuoi, questo è l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti, 
purché tu sia sereno. 
Sgombra la mente dalla paranoia di giudizi esterni, e fa ciò che vuoi tu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2019)

dio mio ho letto tutto d'un fiato la discussione sulla ragazza "missmondo bipolare" per intenderci... ci avrò messo 2 o 3 ore...
ma a questo punto dobbiamo sapere com'è finita, se è finita, questa situazione.

davvero entusiasmante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> scusate se rubo questo spazio ma sento il bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e, tristemente, mi rendo conto che gli amici, tutti indaffarati nelle loro vite, sembrano non riuscire/capire/voler ritagliare uno spazio per ascoltare bene questo mio problema.
> 
> Prima di spiegare i fatti recenti, vi racconto brevemente la mia storia. Ho 2 figlie e 4 anni fa mi sono lasciato con la mia ex (Lei mi aveva tradito), poco dopo mi sono innamorato follemente di un'altra persona ma purtroppo la storia non è proseguita. In questi 4 anni ho frequentato molte persone, quando ti trovi single in qualche modo senti il bisogno di uscire di più, fare cose che non facevi e cercare di conoscere nuove ragazze. Sì, lo ammetto, faccio la vita da ragazzino, locali, discoteche, insomma quella che agli occhi di molti e forse giustamente, non è una vita seria.
> ...



Ci è appena passato anche un mio caro amico, se ti può essere di aiuto alla fine ha optato per "perdonare" la mamma dei suoi figli e tornare ad essere una famiglia ( felice o meno è un altro discorso ). 
Alla fine purtroppo la fiducia nella tua donna non la recupererai mai, o perlomeno sarà molto difficile.

Manda giù il boccone meno amaro e goditi le tue figlie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci è appena passato anche un mio caro amico, se ti può essere di aiuto alla fine ha optato per "perdonare" la mamma dei suoi figli e tornare ad essere una famiglia ( felice o meno è un altro discorso ).
> Alla fine purtroppo la fiducia nella tua donna non la recupererai mai, o perlomeno sarà molto difficile.
> 
> Manda giù il boccone meno amaro e goditi le tue figlie.



da quel che ho capito io da esterno la sua preoccupazione principale non è forse godersi le figlie h24... che non è un'offesa è... ognuno ha il suo carattere nella vita.


----------



## Didaco (28 Novembre 2019)

Non so se riesci a capire quello che dice, ma stavo proprio ascoltando i suoi video in questi giorni. Qui parla del matrimonio, di come scegliere nella vita, etc. Sappi che, per esperienza, capisco molto bene la confusione che senti in questo momento.






PS: non sono un suo seguace, e di filosofie orientali capisco come Suso di passaggi di prima.


----------



## Didaco (28 Novembre 2019)

.


----------



## David Drills (28 Novembre 2019)

Ma proprio no, tutti noi abbiamo diritto alla felicità e se questa persona non te la può dare te la darà qualcun altra. La vita è una sola, non va sprecata con persone che non meritano.


----------

